# Anyone use Honda 06769V45A00 Skid Shoe Kit



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

I just ordered a set of these. If you use these do you remove the rear shoes? I assume so.


----------



## scottj (Feb 12, 2019)

I put a pair of Honda metal skid shoes on my HSS1332. I left the rear skids on and added the front skids for clearing uneven ground so the auger housing does not dig into the ground.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

I put them on my HSS928ATD. Ignore the instructions indication to remove the rear shoes. You will like the stability of all four shoes.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks all, I think I'll leave them on.


----------

